# Prototype Nokia phone recharges without wires



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

"Mind you, harvesting ambient electromagnetic energy is never going to offer enough electricity to power your whole house or office, but it just might be enough to keep a cell phone alive and kicking. Currently Nokia is able to harvest all of 5 milliwatts from the air; the goal is to increase that to 20 milliwatts in the short term and 50 milliwatts down the line. That wouldn't be enough to keep the phone alive during an active call, but would be enough to slowly recharge the cell phone battery while it's in standby mode, theoretically offering infinite power -- provided you're not stuck deep underground where radio waves can't penetrate.

Nokia says it hopes to commercialize the technology in three to five years."
http://ca.tech.yahoo.com/blogs/the_working_guy/rss/article/3638


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

That would be pretty cool.


----------



## RootbeaR (Dec 9, 2006)

JohnWill said:


> That would be pretty cool.


Happy Birthday JohnWill!

Seems to me our storms are getting more violent.

Energy can not be destroyed, just transformed.

I wonder if this will reduce electrical storms in the future?


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If we can transform some of that energy into running my A/C this summer, that would help!


----------

